# سؤال عن نسب الاسمنت بالكيلو جرام الى الرمل بالمتر المكعب فى جميع اعمال التشطيبات ؟



## منصور يحيى حسن (18 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من المعروف ان اعمال المبانى تحتاج 300 كيلو جرام اسمنت الى 1م3 رمل 

فماهى نسب اعمال اللياسة (البياض ) واعمال تركيب بلاط الموزايكو والسيراميك ؟


----------



## احمد محمد الليثى (18 يونيو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]نواع البياض الخارجى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

أهم أنواع البياض الخارجى الشائع الاستعمال هو بياض الفطيسه وبياض الطرطشه للواجهات وبياض الأسمنت للأسفال الخارجيه والبياض بمونه الحجر الصناعي.
أنواع البياض الخارجي

بياض فطيسه.تستعمل للحوائط الخارجيه والأجزاء الهامه من الحوائط الداخليه وهو يشبه لونا الأحجار الطبيعيه وينقسم إلى : *بياض الفطيسه الجبسيه. *بياض الفطيسه الاسمنتيه.
بياض طرطشه اسمنتيه.
بياض اسمنتى.
بياض حجر صناعي.
بياض تراتزو.
بياض اسكاليولا.

عيوب البياض

بياض ممسوس: بياض روجع سطحه بالبروه.
بياض مخدم: بياض ناعم جدا مخدوم بالبروه.
بياض تربيه: بياض متربى وسمكه أكبر من اللازم.
بياض مفوش: بياض يحتوى على نسبه كبيره من الجير لم يستكمل اطفاءه أو وجودصرفان كثيرة في المونه.
بياض مطبل: بياض موضوع على بكانه ضعيفه ويظهر ذلك بحدوث صوت أجوف عند الطرق على البياض وينشأالتطبيل عند عدم تماسك البياض.
بياض مقتول : بياض تم بمونه مقتوله أي بعد شك الأسمنت.
بياض منمل : بياض به شروخ رفيعه شعريه.
بياض مطقطق: بياض طعيف انفصلت طبقاته لعدم تماسكها مع البطانه.
بياض مقشر: مثل انفصال قشره من بياض الحجر الصناعي نتيجه ضعف بياض البطانه نفسها.
بياض مجزل: بياض يحدث نتيجه لعدم تجانس خلطه المونه أو عدم العنايه في التخشين أو زياده سمك البياض أو زياده نسبه الجير في الخلطه.
بياض مشرخ: يحدث نتيجه زياده نسبه الاسمنت في الخلطه أو عدم رش البياض الاسمنتى أو حدوث اجهاد في البياض مما يشكل عبئا ثقيلا على المونه أو حدوث فاصل خلف البياض كما يحدث بين الخرسانه المسلحه والمبانى الملاصقه لها
بياض مزهر:بياض يظهر فيه بودره بيضاء لعدم رش حوائط الطوب قبل البياض ويحدث نتيجه لوجود نسب زائده من كبريتات الصوديوم أو الماغنسيوم أو خليط منهما وجميعا قابل للذوبان وينتقل من مختلف الطبقات إلى السطح الظاهرى نتيجه لعوامل الرطوبه وقد يسمى تمليح أو تحيير أو تسليخ

[/FONT]


----------



## احمد محمد الليثى (18 يونيو 2013)

*التشطيبات** هي عمليه نهو أوجه الحوائط ولاأرضيات والأسقف والأسطح** للمبنى حيث تتحدد حسب نوع المواد المنفذه بها والمعالجه الخاصه بها أيضا** وتعتبر التشطيبات هام جدا للمبنى لأنها السطح الظاهرى للمنظور في كل أجزاء** المبنى سواء الداخلى منها أو الخارجى*
*واختيار مواد التشطيبات المناسبه للمبنى تتحدد بعدة عوامل أهمها التكلفه** وتأثير التنسيق المعمارى ومظهره النسجى ومقاومته للرطوبه أو الحريق أو** الصوت ومدى عمره الأفتراضى ومقاومته للكشط أو الحك ومكوناته إلى ذلك كما** إلى ذلك ان هذه التشطيبات تتأثر بدرجه كبيره بالأختيار الشخصى والخبره** المهنيه والتذوق الفنى لمواد التشطيب ونوع المبنى وبما ان التشطيبات تعتبر** واجهه المبنى المرئى لذلك فان تفاصيل التصميمات التنفيذيه للمبنى وطريقه** تشييدها على أصول الأسس الفنيه تعتبر هامه جدا وتتقسم التشطيبات إلى عده** أنواع تبعا لأجزاء المبنى فمنها ما يختص بالحوائط أو الأرضيات أو الأسقف أو** الأسطح وفيما يلى التفاصيل الهامه لكل منها عل*
[h=2]تشطيب الحوائط والأسقف[/h]*توجد مواد كثيرة لتشطيب الحوائط والأسقف للمبانى وسنستعرض كلا من البياض والكسوات نظرا لأهميته الكبيره في تشييد المبانى*
[h=3]البياض[/h]* الأغريق والرومان كثيرا في مبانيهم يتكون البياض عاده من ثلالثه طبقات** :*


*طبقه الطرطشه وهي طبقه تحضيريه للاسطح**.*
*طبقه البطانه**.*
*طبقه الظهاره**.*


*تتكون طبقه الطرطشه الأبتدائيه للبياض من مونه لبانى للأسمنت والرمل** بنسبه 350كج أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل مضافا اليه المياه الكافيه كما يبجب** المداومه على رش هذه الطرطشه بالماء لمده 3 أيام قبل وضع طبقه البطانه** عليها*


*يبداغ عمل طبقه البطانه على أسطح الحوائط والأسقف بضبط مستوى سطحها** وذلك بعمل البؤج والأوتار عليهما وع زأولى أركان الحجرات والسقف باستعمال** زاويه التربيعهوالبؤج عباره عن مكعبات مصنوعه من الجبس المعجون بزبد** الجيرثم تضبط جميعها في مستوى واحد باستعمال ميزان المياه ثم توصل ببعضها** بعمل الأوتار بمونه البطانه كما تملا هذه الفراغات بين الأوتار بمونه** اليطانه*


*تعمل البطانه عاده من سمك واحد ونص سم في المتوسط وتوضع على الحوائط** والإسقف بواسطه المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره وتمشط بالمنجافيرا لعمل** خربشه أفقيه على أسطح البطانه بعمق حوالي 3مم وتبعد عن بعضها حوالي 5سم** وذلك لتعشيقها مع طبقه الظهاره التي ستأتى فوقها**.*


*توضع طبقه الظهاره فوق طبقه البطانه المذكوره وتفرد عليها بسمك نصف سم** في المتوسط وذلك بأستعمال المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره أو تمس** بالبروه حسب نوع تشطيب البياض المطلوب مع مراعاه ترك مسافه مناسيه أسفل** الحوائط تقدر بحوالي 15سم بدون بياض حيث يتم تقطيبهابعد تركيب الأرضيات ثم** وضع الوزارات عليها**.*
*ويراعى عاده عند اختيار نوع البطانه والظهاره للمبانى ان تكون ملبائمه** للأسطح المستعمله وظروف البيئه الموجود فيها وعلى ذلك تراعى كثافه البياض** وقوته من حيث التمدد والأنكماش في فترة الشك والجفاف. وتمتاز كل خلطه من** خلطات البياض من غيرها فيما يلى** :*


*الخلطات التي أساسها الأسمنت والجير المائى تمتاز ببطئها في التصلب**.*
*الخلطات التي أساسها الجير المخلوط بالجبس تمتاز بأن وجود الجبس يساعد على التمدد الخلطه عند الشك ويقلل من أنكماش الجير عند الجفاف**.*
[h=4]تركيب أعمال النجاره والكهرباء أثناء عمل طبقات البياض[/h]

*تركيب حلوق النجاره للأبواب والشبابيك في المبنى بمجرد الانتهاء من عمل** البؤج والاوتارلبطانه البياض فتثبت حلوقها عاده بالكانات الحديديه** بالحوائط مع ضبطها بميزان المياه ويساعد على ذلك تثبيت الدفينه الخشبيه*


*كذلك يجب تركيب جمبع الخوايير اللازمه لتثبيت الوزرات والكرانيش** والشناكل ومواسير الكهرباء الترنشات والبواتات وعلب المفاتيح الكهربائيه مع** التحبيش عليها قبل عمل ظهاره البياض مع تسويه أوجهها مع سطح البؤج** الموجوده**.*


*وبعد عمل طبقه الظهاره تركب البرور للأبواب والشبابيك لتغطيه وصلات** الاتصال بين الدفينه والحلق والدفينه والبياض مما يعطيها جمالا ورونقا أفض** بعد التشطيب**.*


*ثم بعد ذلك تركب الوزرات والكرانيش وأغطيه البواتات وابلمفاتيح** والبرايزالكهربائيه بالإضافة إلى عمل التقطيبات والتلرميمات اللازمه** للأجزاء التي سبق تركها بدون بياض وتعمل بنفس المونه التي استعملت*
*و ينقسم البياض إلى تلنبيمنب القصاره عمل مهم صعب يقصر عمر صاحبه*
[h=4]البياض الداخلى[/h]

*بياض التخشين**.*
*بياض المصيص**.*
*بياض على خشب بغدادلى**.*
*بياض الموريتا**.*
*بياض رخام الأسبستوس**.*
*بياض الأسفال والوزرات**.*
*بياض بالأسمنت الأبيض (كينز**).*
*بياض موزايكو**.*
*البياض الأسمنتى العازل للمياه**.*
*بياض الباريوم**.*
*بياض عازل للحرارة**.*
*بياض مقاوم للحريق**.*
*بياض ماص للصوت**.*
*بياض الأسقف**.*
*بياض على شبك معدنى**.*
[h=4]البياض الخارجى[/h]*أهم أنواع البياض الخارجى الشائع الاستعمال هو بياض الفطيسه وبياض** الطرطشه للواجهات وبياض الأسمنت للأسفال الخارجيه والبياض بمونه الحجر** الصناعي**.*
[h=4]أنواع البياض الخارجي[/h]

*بياض فطيسه.تستعمل للحوائط الخارجيه والأجزاء الهامه من الحوائط** الداخليه وهو يشبه لونا الأحجار الطبيعيه وينقسم إلى : *بياض الفطيسه** الجبسيه. *بياض الفطيسه الاسمنتيه**.*
*بياض طرطشه اسمنتيه**.*
*بياض اسمنتى**.*
*بياض حجر صناعي**.*
*بياض تراتزو**.*
*بياض اسكاليولا**.**التشطيبات** هي عمليه نهو أوجه الحوائط ولاأرضيات والأسقف والأسطح** للمبنى حيث تتحدد حسب نوع المواد المنفذه بها والمعالجه الخاصه بها أيضا** وتعتبر التشطيبات هام جدا للمبنى لأنها السطح الظاهرى للمنظور في كل أجزاء** المبنى سواء الداخلى منها أو الخارجى*
*واختيار مواد التشطيبات المناسبه للمبنى تتحدد بعدة عوامل أهمها التكلفه** وتأثير التنسيق المعمارى ومظهره النسجى ومقاومته للرطوبه أو الحريق أو** الصوت ومدى عمره الأفتراضى ومقاومته للكشط أو الحك ومكوناته إلى ذلك كما** إلى ذلك ان هذه التشطيبات تتأثر بدرجه كبيره بالأختيار الشخصى والخبره** المهنيه والتذوق الفنى لمواد التشطيب ونوع المبنى وبما ان التشطيبات تعتبر** واجهه المبنى المرئى لذلك فان تفاصيل التصميمات التنفيذيه للمبنى وطريقه** تشييدها على أصول الأسس الفنيه تعتبر هامه جدا وتتقسم التشطيبات إلى عده** أنواع تبعا لأجزاء المبنى فمنها ما يختص بالحوائط أو الأرضيات أو الأسقف أو** الأسطح وفيما يلى التفاصيل الهامه لكل منها عل*
[h=2]تشطيب الحوائط والأسقف[/h]*توجد مواد كثيرة لتشطيب الحوائط والأسقف للمبانى وسنستعرض كلا من البياض والكسوات نظرا لأهميته الكبيره في تشييد المبانى*
[h=3]البياض[/h]* الأغريق والرومان كثيرا في مبانيهم يتكون البياض عاده من ثلالثه طبقات** :*
*طبقه الطرطشه وهي طبقه تحضيريه للاسطح**.*
*طبقه البطانه**.*
*طبقه الظهاره**.*
*تتكون طبقه الطرطشه الأبتدائيه للبياض من مونه لبانى للأسمنت والرمل** بنسبه 350كج أسمنت لكل متر مكعب رمل مضافا اليه المياه الكافيه كما يبجب** المداومه على رش هذه الطرطشه بالماء لمده 3 أيام قبل وضع طبقه البطانه** عليها*
*يبداغ عمل طبقه البطانه على أسطح الحوائط والأسقف بضبط مستوى سطحها** وذلك بعمل البؤج والأوتار عليهما وع زأولى أركان الحجرات والسقف باستعمال** زاويه التربيعهوالبؤج عباره عن مكعبات مصنوعه من الجبس المعجون بزبد** الجيرثم تضبط جميعها في مستوى واحد باستعمال ميزان المياه ثم توصل ببعضها** بعمل الأوتار بمونه البطانه كما تملا هذه الفراغات بين الأوتار بمونه** اليطانه*
*تعمل البطانه عاده من سمك واحد ونص سم في المتوسط وتوضع على الحوائط** والإسقف بواسطه المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره وتمشط بالمنجافيرا لعمل** خربشه أفقيه على أسطح البطانه بعمق حوالي 3مم وتبعد عن بعضها حوالي 5سم** وذلك لتعشيقها مع طبقه الظهاره التي ستأتى فوقها**.*
*توضع طبقه الظهاره فوق طبقه البطانه المذكوره وتفرد عليها بسمك نصف سم** في المتوسط وذلك بأستعمال المحاره والطالوش ثم تخشن بالمحاره أو تمس** بالبروه حسب نوع تشطيب البياض المطلوب مع مراعاه ترك مسافه مناسيه أسفل** الحوائط تقدر بحوالي 15سم بدون بياض حيث يتم تقطيبهابعد تركيب الأرضيات ثم** وضع الوزارات عليها**.*
*ويراعى عاده عند اختيار نوع البطانه والظهاره للمبانى ان تكون ملبائمه** للأسطح المستعمله وظروف البيئه الموجود فيها وعلى ذلك تراعى كثافه البياض** وقوته من حيث التمدد والأنكماش في فترة الشك والجفاف. وتمتاز كل خلطه من** خلطات البياض من غيرها فيما يلى** :*


*الخلطات التي أساسها الأسمنت والجير المائى تمتاز ببطئها في التصلب**.*
*الخلطات التي أساسها الجير المخلوط بالجبس تمتاز بأن وجود الجبس يساعد على التمدد الخلطه عند الشك ويقلل من أنكماش الجير عند الجفاف**.*
[h=4]تركيب أعمال النجاره والكهرباء أثناء عمل طبقات البياض[/h]

*تركيب حلوق النجاره للأبواب والشبابيك في المبنى بمجرد الانتهاء من عمل** البؤج والاوتارلبطانه البياض فتثبت حلوقها عاده بالكانات الحديديه** بالحوائط مع ضبطها بميزان المياه ويساعد على ذلك تثبيت الدفينه الخشبيه*


*كذلك يجب تركيب جمبع الخوايير اللازمه لتثبيت الوزرات والكرانيش** والشناكل ومواسير الكهرباء الترنشات والبواتات وعلب المفاتيح الكهربائيه مع** التحبيش عليها قبل عمل ظهاره البياض مع تسويه أوجهها مع سطح البؤج** الموجوده**.*


*وبعد عمل طبقه الظهاره تركب البرور للأبواب والشبابيك لتغطيه وصلات** الاتصال بين الدفينه والحلق والدفينه والبياض مما يعطيها جمالا ورونقا أفض** بعد التشطيب**.*


*ثم بعد ذلك تركب الوزرات والكرانيش وأغطيه البواتات وابلمفاتيح** والبرايزالكهربائيه بالإضافة إلى عمل التقطيبات والتلرميمات اللازمه** للأجزاء التي سبق تركها بدون بياض وتعمل بنفس المونه التي استعملت*
*و ينقسم البياض إلى تلنبيمنب القصاره عمل مهم صعب يقصر عمر صاحبه*
[h=4]البياض الداخلى[/h]

*بياض التخشين**.*
*بياض المصيص**.*
*بياض على خشب بغدادلى**.*
*بياض الموريتا**.*
*بياض رخام الأسبستوس**.*
*بياض الأسفال والوزرات**.*
*بياض بالأسمنت الأبيض (كينز**).*
*بياض موزايكو**.*
*البياض الأسمنتى العازل للمياه**.*
*بياض الباريوم**.*
*بياض عازل للحرارة**.*
*بياض مقاوم للحريق**.*
*بياض ماص للصوت**.*
*بياض الأسقف**.*
*بياض على شبك معدنى**.*
[h=4]البياض الخارجى[/h]*أهم أنواع البياض الخارجى الشائع الاستعمال هو بياض الفطيسه وبياض** الطرطشه للواجهات وبياض الأسمنت للأسفال الخارجيه والبياض بمونه الحجر** الصناعي**.*
[h=4]أنواع البياض الخارجي[/h]

*بياض فطيسه.تستعمل للحوائط الخارجيه والأجزاء الهامه من الحوائط** الداخليه وهو يشبه لونا الأحجار الطبيعيه وينقسم إلى : *بياض الفطيسه** الجبسيه. *بياض الفطيسه الاسمنتيه**.*
*بياض طرطشه اسمنتيه**.*
*بياض اسمنتى**.*
*بياض حجر صناعي**.*
*بياض تراتزو**.*
*بياض اسكاليولا**.*


----------



## النادر711 (26 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه:81:


----------



## abdalhadi alrhaima (21 سبتمبر 2013)

البياض : المتر المربع ياخد 27 كيلوجرام، الرمل 0.105 متر مكعب
البلاط: المتر المربع ياخد 9 كيلو جرام، ونسبة الرمل ثابتة...
المجلس الهندسي السوداني...


----------

